# Buying diesel/LPG in France or Spain?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Currently, where are they cheaper?

Thanks


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Most big Supermarkets like Auchan Carrefour and some smaller places like Simply. Average price is €1.35 which at todays rate is £1.08.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Used to be cheaper in Spain than France, but when we came through in September, there wasn't much difference maybe a cent or so per litre; and of course, diesel is always cheaper in the big supermarkets and most expensive on the motorways in both countries, just like the UK.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks - we'll just go for the most convenient then (supermarket, that is!)


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Easyriders said:


> Used to be cheaper in Spain than France, but when we came through in September, there wasn't much difference maybe a cent or so per litre; and of course, diesel is always cheaper in the big supermarkets and most expensive on the motorways in both countries, just like the UK.


We came through Spain in October, filled up before getting to France as had been a god difference when we first arrived.
Supermarket fuel a good bet, and love the motorway signs directing to fuel services close to the exits.
Sue


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*Spanish Fuel Prices*

Hi

Found this site gives good information on the prices at each Fuel Station in Spain.

http://geoportal.mityc.es/hidrocarburos/eess/

Doug


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

It is now dearer for diesel in Spain than France as they increased VAT on fuel recently.


----------

